# Sizes of soapmolds



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

This may be a question already asked:
When reading recipes it will tell you to a A mold ready BUT it does not tell you what size mild. So being a newbie making soap I have this bucket full of soap how do i determine just what size mold to use? For example: mold is called a 2 pound mold. Do you weigh the soap in the bucket?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since most molds hold water, the eaisest way to guesstimate how much soap it will hold is by weighing the water the mold holds. You still may want to tweak the second batch further to fill the mold fuller or not as full.

Weigh your mold, tare the scale, pour in water to the fill point you think you are going to pour to...the weight is then the amount of soap you want to make. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat Don't why I didn't think of that! I must be brain tired....


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I never did this bc I thought that liquids that fill the same volume may not weigh the same in oz


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a good rule of thumb, but like I said you will need to tweak it some after the initial pour. Those who come to soap class bring their own molds if they are dead set on them....simply by tareing water, I can come pretty darn close to figuring out how to get the walmart recipe sized for their molds. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

That's good to know.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't there a formula? Something like l x w x h x .4?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah that is happening Cindy  LOL!

Oh I am sure there is one though.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's the formula:
Calculate the area & multiply that by 0.40. That gives you the number of ounces, so divide that by 16 and you have the number of pounds your soap mold will hold, for instance......... 11L x 9W x 1.5T =148.5 x 0.40=59.4oz /16= 3.71lbs :crazy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Show off!! Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Every once in a while I know something, got to show off when I do :rofl


----------

